# My swing. feedback appreciated.



## brysoni23 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello. 
Had my friend record a few videos of my swing today. 
Looking back at them I make a funny twist of the club at the top of the back swing.
Any ideas how I can not do this? 
My club striking seems to be ok but they sometimes take off on the wrong line.

[video=youtube_share;KhAbua5Ju4k]http://youtu.be/KhAbua5Ju4k[/video]

Cheers 
Ryan


----------



## brysoni23 (Aug 10, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;oCUQApCurG0]http://youtu.be/oCUQApCurG0[/video]


----------



## brysoni23 (Aug 10, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Ui9-UapqCWU]http://youtu.be/Ui9-UapqCWU[/video]


----------



## brysoni23 (Aug 10, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;6FeMcw2Ld_I]http://youtu.be/6FeMcw2Ld_I[/video]


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 10, 2014)

The fault that 75% of inexperienced golfers have. From the top you throw the right shoulder onto the outside, i.e. looking from behind it's immediately to the right of the left shoulder. This puts the club on an outside to in path and results in the ball going left, if the clubface is square to the swingpath, or slicing if the clubface is square to the intended direction of the shot. I would imagine you'd get both shots.

The not so simple solution is to swing back down on the same path as you swung up on. I can sometimes do that & I have only been playing for 57 years!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 10, 2014)

Having your cap on back to front doesn't help either!


----------



## brysoni23 (Aug 10, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Having your cap on back to front doesn't help either!
		
Click to expand...

This made me chuckle haha. I tried my hat at different angles and the results were the same lol.
I'll see if I can work on lifting the left shoulder on impact instead of bringing the right shoulder around. 

Only been back playing for the past 2 month so want to try get things sorted from the start.


----------



## London mike 61 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi Ryan 
it looks to me like you are trying to 'hit' at the ball with your right arm being the dominant force of the blow.

To understand the cause and effect of this move, have a read of this part of the article, it explains quite well IMO what happens when the right arm is allowed to dominate the down swing.

http://www.golftoday.co.uk/proshop/tuition/lesson10.htm

EYG


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 10, 2014)

Coming into impact:




I've been working on this a lot recently following The Coach's video how posted by the meandmygolf guys.... watch from this 2:15:

[video=youtube_share;xvMiZQo70-E]http://youtu.be/xvMiZQo70-E?t=2m15s[/video]

I really like a lot of things about your swing though- including the back to from cap look!


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 10, 2014)

HAHA check out the guy running on to the range to retrieve his club in the first clip...


:lol:


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 10, 2014)

Farneyman said:



			HAHA check out the guy running on to the range to retrieve his club in the first clip...


:lol:
		
Click to expand...

great spot haha


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 10, 2014)

Farneyman said:



			HAHA check out the guy running on to the range to retrieve his club in the first clip...


:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Didn't spot this!! :thup:


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 10, 2014)

brysoni23 said:



			I'll see if I can work on lifting the left shoulder on impact instead of bringing the right shoulder around.
		
Click to expand...

No, you don't want to do this. The feeling is that the shoulders rotate around the spine, which stays at the same angle throughout the swing. Lifting the left shoulder is not good. You need to hold the right shoulder back.


----------



## the_coach (Aug 10, 2014)

At some point after trying to have a more centered turn where your vertical height stays virtually the same throughout the backswing then back to impact, you're going to have to look at your grip. 

(to enable the wrists to work as they should & take the club back more on the plane the shaft was at address, your right hand is a good ways 'under' the grip right thumb to central on handle so probably to much in the palme of the right hand, so pretty strong, so has too much influence within the whole swing motion, lot of vids around on a more neutral grip)

If you look at your body turn & legs as you start to take the club back, you'll see a very active left knee, bending a good ways downwards as you shoulder also dips down & forwards towards the ball, put a horizontal line on the top of head, run the vids, & you'll see how far you dip down on the ways back.

All this & the grip combine to prevent you making a complete body/shoulder rotation, so this incomplete turn then has you making the only move you can as you start down, out to in. 

As everything (right shoulder/arms/hands/club) goes out towards the ball/target line first (right shoulder should move down, towards the ground, first from the top not outwards) 
So you are then on an out to in path to the ball, but as you lost vertical height going back plus the chest moving a little ways forwards to the ball, to stop catching the ground first you have to stand up so lose posture coming into the ball, so the club is also coming up some as if approaches impact on the out to in path, going to get a deal of different sorts of inconsistent contacts.

 You need to try to feel your legs/knees are way more solid as you start to take the club back, a feeling of the knees only moving because the body/shoulder turn 'make' them. This as you feel an upper body & shoulder 'turn', thats a rotation around your spine, a more centered turn as you do this you want to feel your head stays level, much more at the same height throughout, the backswing & back down to impact.

If you can do this you won't have so much 'vertical down' on the ways back, the better rotation should allow you to complete the shoulder turn so better chance of starting downwards first not outwards, so then you won't feel the need to 'stand up' out of posture on the way to & through impact. 
Keeping posture height better with a better turn will lead to a deal better contact, the better rotation will give you more speed through the ball without the need to 'hit' with the right shoulder.

Have a good look at this as to how the body/shoulders rotate both back & then how the body more governs the arms & club back to impact.

[video=youtube_share;dTAzVfm4M5Y]http://youtu.be/dTAzVfm4M5Y[/video]


----------



## brysoni23 (Aug 11, 2014)

Cheers Coach, I will adjust my right hand first and then see how I swing. I'm off to the range tomorrow so will try and record some more videos and post an update 

Is there any specific exercises to stop the knee dipping or is it just a bad habit i need to get out of?


----------



## the_coach (Aug 11, 2014)

You may want to try to work on a level steady head centered turn first, hard to change everything (grip as well) at once though if you can, all good. 

So level centered pivot feeling first re the advice in the above vid about a 'turning point' in between shoulder blades at top of your back. If you can focus on that keeping head level, the left knee will only rotate back rather than bend so you lose height, before you have a look at your grip. (put a link to a good ways to form a neutral left & right hand grip at the bottom)

If you can get this centered more level coil going back, you should start to get better consistent contacts with the ball going a ways left, once you can get that consistent contact with the ball going left pretty much every time, then just ease the right hand on the handle from the side not under so the handle then will be more in the fingers & with that level centered turn you should start hitting the ball straighter. 

Couple things you can practice at home, get a soccer ball or basket ball & put it between your knees, then make your level centered turn to the top. You'll notice how much more solid the knees legs are & you can coil your body pivot over this much more solid base.

You can do this & hit balls at the range, but will feel a ways odd at first. But the ball provides good resistance to give you a solid lower half to pivot/coil over. 
If you do this the ball only stays between the knees on the backswing, as, as soon as you start transition down from your left foot, left knee re-rotating towards target, the ball will & should drop out.

Here's another good exercise you can do at home against a wall, if you concentrate on keeping a level head this way your left knee won't bend inwards & downwards.

[video=youtube_share;u7_yIL7IKkA]http://youtu.be/u7_yIL7IKkA[/video]

Left hand grip:- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMLpg38gEJE
Right hand grip:- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kG19zHrdiY&list=UUbY9OC4bMmAmqlcWhmQE3dQ


----------



## brysoni23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Little update. 

Not hit any balls since the videos but I've been doing The Wall Drill and whilst doing it i noticed my knee dipped alot less just from keeping my head straight  

Also been watching the LH + RH grip videos and holding a club in the front room. Man does the right hand feel awkward. 

Just hope I can get to the range tonight or tomorrow to hit some balls.


----------



## brysoni23 (Aug 23, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;OEt6I9z-_8g]http://youtu.be/OEt6I9z-_8g[/video]

Here's my update. Wore the same top so I could compare both swings easier. 

Anyone notice some swing change? Slightly less flick at the top and don't jump up as much on impact. 

Feed back appreciated  

Cheers all


----------



## JustOne (Aug 23, 2014)

You are too flat on the way back - causing you to be too steep on the way down.


----------



## the_coach (Aug 23, 2014)

better in that it's a ways more level not the jump at impact, thing to focus on is the very first 18" of movement, if you can change how this happens you will find you can get the swing in much better shape still. so better swing path better through impact.

if you can, look back at your swing here & see at the first move away how your left arm moves away from your chest so your hands & wrists then bend a ways flat & backwards.

so pretty early on in the action from the get-go, there's space between your upper left arm & chest. this forces the hands back over the toe line, so the shaft points behind your heel line, so as 'JustOne' says it's still a ways too flat going back. 

so when you get to the top there's only one ways you can bring the club down by throwing it & your right shoulder a little ways out & over the top.

go back to the post which has reposted 'the perfect swing' vid, pay close attention to the PP1 position, then check where you are at the same position you'll see your shaft point behind you & wouldn't be parallel to the one on the ground.

so when your at the range get a club down, off the right toes parallel to your ball/target line (handle in the exactly same position as they do in the vid, post #9) 

the way you'll need to start the takeaway so that your shaft becomes parallel to the one on the ground, is to keep the left upper arm in contact with your chest as the right shoulder just turns back (same right shoulder turn straightways as you would have been making in that 'wall drill')

then when the club is parallel to the one on the ground your left hand/wrist sets 'upwards' (left hand/wrist doesn't roll, doesn't bend back) 
best ways to think of it is that the left thumb just sets 'upwards', so the left thumb points more to the sky, not behind you, that means the shaft points more at the sky here too -(when your left arm is horizontal to the ground & also parallel to your toe line so also the ball target line that left thumb is set 'upwards' so the angle between the left arm & shaft is at or very near to 90Âº)

all you do then is just complete your shoulder turn, the club then is more over the top of your right shoulder & not a ways down behind you. then you start the downswing movement first from the ground up, from the lead leg, then you just turn down & swing downwards a ways easier, & not outwards over the top.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 24, 2014)

JustOne said:



			You are too flat on the way back - causing you to be too steep on the way down.
		
Click to expand...

No, no, no! The flat look comes from the solid hands and not lifting the club above the shoulder plane. The shoulders turn perfectly at right angles to the spine. People told me for years I swung too flat & ruined my game. Tell Miguel Angel Jiminez & Matt Kuchar they swing too flat!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 24, 2014)

Still starting the downswing by chucking the right shoulder onto the outside.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 24, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			No, no, no! The flat look comes from the solid hands and not lifting the club above the shoulder plane. The shoulders turn perfectly at right angles to the spine. People told me for years I swung too flat & ruined my game. Tell Miguel Angel Jiminez & Matt Kuchar they swing too flat!
		
Click to expand...

No no no!....      the 'flat' is pertaining to dragging the club around his ankles in the takeaway and isn't a reference to the *final *arm/shoulder plane.

Neither Kooch or Jiminez swing the club around their ankles


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2014)

JustOne said:



			No no no!....      the 'flat' is pertaining to dragging the club around his ankles in the takeaway and isn't a reference to the *final *arm/shoulder plane.

Neither Kooch or Jiminez swing the club around their ankles






Click to expand...

I still think that cap has got a lot to do with it.
And those shorts????
Feck me


----------



## brysoni23 (Aug 24, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I still think that cap has got a lot to do with it.
And those shorts????
Feck me


Click to expand...

That's my chance of a game gone with you haha.
I best not turn upto the club I want to join dressed like this then 
Surely you keep your best golf gear for the course and the range is casual? 

I've only played 7 rounds of 9 and a few driving range sessions so pretty happy so far. Think coming over the top will be hard to change as its a bad habit from the last time I played.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2014)

brysoni23 said:



			That's my chance of a game gone with you haha.
I best not turn upto the club I want to join dressed like this then 
Surely you keep your best golf gear for the course and the range is casual? 

I've only played 7 rounds of 9 and a few driving range sessions so pretty happy so far. Think coming over the top will be hard to change as its a bad habit from the last time I played.
		
Click to expand...

I was only joking mate.
You'll get used to me.
I'm a tosspot


----------



## RGDave (Aug 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K29P6D2nAk4

Look around 4 minutes 30 seconds. One of the best drills I have tried (not that I am biased, you understand)....


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 25, 2014)

JustOne said:



			No no no!....      the 'flat' is pertaining to dragging the club around his ankles in the takeaway and isn't a reference to the *final *arm/shoulder plane./QUOTE]

I get what you say. I'd call that lack ofwidth rather than flat. Didn't notice because that's my fault too.
		
Click to expand...


----------

